# Women charged $925 for Uber ride.



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://abc7chicago.com/travel/woman-charged-$925-for-uber-ride/2465335/


*Woman charged $925 for Uber ride*

One woman turned to the I-Team after she says she was charged almost eight times the regular rate. (WLS)

An ABC 7 I-Team Investigation

By Jason Knowles and Ann Pistone
Updated 1 hr 36 mins ago
Would you pay $925 for an Uber ride? One woman turned to the I-Team after she says she was charged almost eight times the regular rate.

It was one of her first times using Uber and she said she had no idea that the app was charging what's known as a "surge rate" during peak demand.

In this case, that surge was unusually high, adding up to $925.

"I think it's absolutely crazy and ridiculous," said Uber customer Michelle Fox. "That's like a house payment."

Michelle Fox was talking about her Uber ride.

For the same price she could have flown roundtrip to London or Paris, almost enough to get a new iPhone X.

Jason Knowles: "So you're saying that you did not agree to pay almost eight times the rate?"
Michelle Fox: "I absolutely did not."
Jason: "You wouldn't pay $900 for a ride?"
Fox: "I would never pay that much"


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://abc7chicago.com/travel/woman-charged-$925-for-uber-ride/2465335/
> 
> 
> *Woman charged $925 for Uber ride*
> ...


So what they are failing to mention is that it shows you the upfront price and you have to agree to it when you submit the request. Waiting for the driver was impaired complaint now! Wish I had that ride lol


----------



## Ifimovingmylipsimlying (Sep 29, 2017)

Complaints about charging customer too much makes the news


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> So what they are failing to mention is that it shows you the upfront price and you have to agree to it when you submit the request. Waiting for the driver was impaired complaint now! Wish I had that ride lol


This article is nearly a year old. There was no "upfront price" then. However, the surge is prominently displayed and you are required to acknowledge it before accepting. Another case of buyer's remorse accompanied with complete dishonesty


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Rat said:


> This article is nearly a year old. There was no "upfront price" then. However, the surge is prominently displayed and you are required to acknowledge it before accepting. Another case of buyer's remorse accompanied with complete dishonesty


While the article is not nearly a year old as the screenshot showing her fare shows the trip was taken just over 3 weeks ago. And she didn't she agree to the $900+ fare. But, that was only because her original destination was less than 7 miles away and estimated to be over $100. That being said.. she did add approx another 93 miles onto her ride. It was the EXACT same situation with the guy who got charged $900+ at Milwaukee SummerFest. Any person with even a little common sense should know there is a massive surge in effect if it's charging you $100+ for less than 10 miles, and yet think they can add another 50-100 miles to their trip and still pay the original price? And of course the media leaves out the facts just to get ratings.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Rat said:


> This article is nearly a year old. There was no "upfront price" then. However, the surge is prominently displayed and you are required to acknowledge it before accepting. Another case of buyer's remorse accompanied with complete dishonesty


Article is Sep 28th 2017. Fresh off the press.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Article is Sep 28th 2017. Fresh off the press.


Well, it looks like the same s**t we been hearing for years. But you're right, I didn't look at the date


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

of course there is no mention of the upfront price the rider agreed to before she decided to change her destination. when you add 93 extra miles to a trip and the surge is high the ride is gonna cost a lot. maybe if she got out of the car at her original destination then ordered another uber her fare wouldnt cost over $900, but most pax aren't that smart. she deserves to pay that fare


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Wait. She ordered a 7 mile ride for $100? Then went 93 extra, so about 13 times as far and only paid about 9X $100? Is that right? (i didn't click the link, it sounded exactly like the year old story, especially with the "she coulda taken a plane" from the old story)

So she got a discount.


chitown73 said:


> And of course the media leaves out the facts just to get ratings.


Why would the facts hurts their ratings, or clicks in this case? People click before they know how mamy facts are gonna be in the story. They may even get extra shares from people thinking it is also useful because it would be more instructive for those who might make the same mistake. More likely reason is that they aim for more content, and reporters are required to produce a lot more to keep up with the 24/7 internet readership (actually true, I'm not speculating), and the need for constant clicks (cuz reporting isn't free and ad revenue is what keeps a free news site alive), so a trivial story like this doesn't get much effort put into it, cuz it's not important to anyone not on this forum. Most people don't care that much about Uber, and most people would never do this so they read, shake their head, and forget about it by the middle of the next story they click. It's just click bait. Not serious journalism. U can be cynical _and _know things.

This is what surge looks like now:








Touch the little i to see same fare and the wait time per min charge, and then tap little i again:








It just shows the higher rates from the surge


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I would like to know what the drivers portion was. Interesting if he/she only got the min, right? They can keep anything they like now. Scumbags


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

The article says this:
Uber said: "We have refunded the rider for the charges related to her ride including the additional 93 miles she added to the trip."​I don't see why Uber gave a full refund. The charges seem legitimate. By giving a full refund when Uber knew it would be publicized encourages other riders to make unjustified complaints. Possibly the app should be modified to send a text message to the rider if the destination is changed and the new estimated fare is more than double the original, but think a full refund is a mistake.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Haha! She gave the driver 4-stars, and a $4 tip.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

The driver was paid 28.37


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Yeah I bet the driver saw very little of that surge. This is Uber's new way of refunding complainers. It cost them nothing to refund if they never paid anything near the surge to driver.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TomP said:


> The article says this:
> Uber said: "We have refunded the rider for the charges related to her ride including the additional 93 miles she added to the trip."​I don't see why Uber gave a full refund. The charges seem legitimate. By giving a full refund when Uber knew it would be publicized encourages other riders to make unjustified complaints. Possibly the app should be modified to send a text message to the rider if the destination is changed and the new estimated fare is more than double the original, but think a full refund is a mistake.


This is why ANY stops or changes to destinations that the pax requests MUST be done by clear verbal agreement on your dash cam, followed by the PAX making the change in their app. Don't do it on yours. Don't do it for them on theirs.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> This is why ANY stops or changes to destinations that the pax requests MUST be done by clear verbal agreement on your dash cam, followed by the PAX making the change in their app. Don't do it on yours. Don't do it for them on theirs.


I've been unable to update an address for months. I was annoyed at first but I do believe it should be done by the rider


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TBone said:


> I've been unable to update an address for months. I was annoyed at first but I do believe it should be done by the rider


There are rules to it. The ride has to have been started already, and it can't be done on a pool ride under any circumstances.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I hope the driver got paid correctly!


----------

